# Workout for the Girlfriend



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Girls

My girlfriend comes with me to the gym but usually does a circuit with a trainer. The trainer is off tomorrow and she cant train legs as she is in agony with the last session haha.

Thinking of giving her a Chest, Shoulders and Tricept workout, was thinking:

3x10

Flat bench press

Flat Bench Flies

Front and Side Raises Superset

Overhead press

Overhead dumbbell extensions

Tricep kick-backs

What you think or any suggestions?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

nothing sexier than a woman train in the gym looking after her body.

although I did see this 1 9 stone ish dude drag his girl to watch him 'train'...first machine he goes to....seated bicep curl machine <PIMP SLAP>

honestly she looked so uncomfortable and un-interested I actually felt sorry for her


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

edinburgh6982 said:


> nothing sexier than a woman train in the gym looking after her body.
> 
> although I did see this 1 9 stone ish dude drag his girl to watch him 'train'...first machine he goes to....seated bicep curl machine <PIMP SLAP>
> 
> honestly she looked so uncomfortable and un-interested I actually felt sorry for her


Hahaha Bicep Curl!! What a A**e

She comes with me but then does her own thing like group circuits etc and does really well. Can't walk at the minute after doing a legs circuit!


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Love training with my other half when we get chance, dont have anyone to watch the kids so she goes why i watch the kids then we change over.

Is there any reason thats she can't train with you and do the same session.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

chrisch said:


> Love training with my other half when we get chance, dont have anyone to watch the kids so she goes why i watch the kids then we change over.
> 
> Is there any reason thats she can't train with you and do the same session.


She does occasionally but she prefers circuits etc and my training is usually heavy lifts.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> She does occasionally but she prefers circuits etc and my training is usually heavy lifts.


I train heavy myself but we only get chance to train together 2/3 a month so i normally do a full body with her as its a nice change for me.


----------

